# Ripley Bennet



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 5, 2012)

Ripley here! I'm a smart, fun and goofy one year old Pointed white Holland lop buck with lots and lots of personality.Some hobbies of mine include eating, eating, and oh! ~Did I say eating?! Some of my favorite things to nom on are Romaine lettuce, carrot, Papaya Bites,Oxbow papaya tablets,Cheerios, frozen fruit, bunny cookies, and anything else I can get into(like candy when my human isn't looking). I also like running around the house, looking in the mirror at myself, licking people, jumping up on chairs, chasing people, honking my nose, and getting my picture taken. Oh, and one more thing I've been known to do is get dressed up like a Reindeer (among other things). Maybe one day I'll get bunny friend!


----------



## MiloTheBunny101 (Jun 7, 2021)

NO WAY! TOO CUTE


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 7, 2021)

ADORABLE!!


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 7, 2021)

SOOOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 9, 2021)

Very cute!


----------



## Kleb06 (Aug 1, 2021)

What a handsome little man!! Sounds like he is very adventurous


----------

